# Crab tank filtering question



## Cray4me (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I have an opened top 2"lx2"wx8"h crab tank currently housing 1 lonely Red Claw. The tank is divided 25% water, 75% land. I am using a 1-3 gallon filter on it and I'm getting no water movement.
My question is, should I set up a 5-10g filter on it for more current or should I just detach the tube for the current filter and use it as a bubbler?

I'd like to add some more crab here in the near future.

Thanks


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I have no clear definitive answer to this, but in my experience crabs and other crustaceans like them prefer calm stagnant water (stagnant as in smelly as well) with lots of cover and dim lighting.

On the beach I always used to find crabs under piles of seaweed or in tide pools where they stayed fairly moist and cool and well-concealed.

So for my estimation I would leave the filter as-is and if you would like better filtration I would add plants. For more water movement, I would just stick a powerhead in there.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm confused by the dimensions.. 

Nothing new though.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I agree, the way its written its 2 inches long 2 inches wide and 8 inches high.


----------



## Cray4me (Nov 24, 2010)

The tank is 2 feetlong x 2 feetwide x 8 inches high! Sorry for any confusion these little marks> " , ' confuse me sometimes.

Thanks GTM, I just feel like he's getting no good airation, and that he is smothering under there. 
Don't worry he has plenty of land to use.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks, that's what I thought but wanted to make sure. Most crab tanks I see (pet stores) have one of those in the tank cheap filters with the water about half to the stop of the filter so it falls far enough back to the water it breaks up the surface really well.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I use a small sponge filter in mine. Just enough to give a little water movement.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I believe you can also get an in-tank filter that either runs by air pump or has a air intake. As Susan said it doesn't do a lot but would create some water movement and allow you to inject some air as needed/wanted.


----------

